# new XD .40 sub-compact tomorrow!



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt068 

tomorrow i'm getting the XD .40 S&W sub as a carry pistol, this gun is the greatest, well in my book anyway 

my hand fits this pistol nicely without using the extended mags, so that saved me $20 hehe

report will follow in the next few days on how she works.....happy shootin' to all!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Post up some pics and a review when ya can


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice. That's what's next on my list. My XD40 Service model needs a baby brother.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If you like the shorter mag but like your pinky on the grip Pearce makes a very nice mag pinky extention for the xd's, I put them on all my 10 rd. mags for my 9mm sub-compact. I think they are about $8 to 9$.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*Pearce Grips*

+1 for the Pearce Grip extension for the 10 rd XD 40 SC mags. I picked up one of these used and found that with the stock mags most of my rounds hit to the left of POA. Adding the PGXD as the baseplate to my magazines brought the POI back in line with POA.

Much more controllable. I haven't had any of the SC extended magazines, yet. They tend to look like they'd be no more easily concealed than a Service model XD. For that matter no more easily concealed than the Tactical length.


----------



## OneTimeSucker (Jul 6, 2006)

*Pearce Grips*

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestion. I am also probably going to pick up an XD subcompact but was not comfortable with the dangling pinkie. I am going to give the Pearce grip a try.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to have a G26 for 8 years, and had a piece grip extender on it the entire time. They work great!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

OneTimeSucker said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the suggestion. I am also probably going to pick up an XD subcompact but was not comfortable with the dangling pinkie. I am going to give the Pearce grip a try.


Same here can't wait to try it out.


----------

